# Hissing Hedgehog



## aimeeviens (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I adopted my hedgehog Violet in July. She started off enjoying being held, but would bite frequently. Her previous owners had a small child. After having her for 9 months she no longer bites, but makes a short hissing noise each and every time she is pet. She is given plenty of attention. She obviously enjoys being held because she stays there and snuggles. Is there a hissing noise that is good? Her quills on her body remain flat as she hisses.

Violet's hissing can be seen in this video:




She makes the hissing noise when she is being pet and held baby style or when she is laying regularly in my arms.

She has another hedgie playmate named Petunia. They enjoy being together very much and play quite often as seen in this movie:





Violet is the smaller hedgehog. I make sure to give them each individual attention as well as attention together.

Any advice?


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

It sounds like she is just "huffing". It's normal for hedgies. It's just there way of saying "hey! dooooon't!" Haha, it's like their way of whining. Nothing wrong with it, all hedgehogs do it. 

Your two are adorable! Congrats!  I'm so jealous they love tubes! Brillo is silly and doesn't play...he's too good for the tube apparently, lol. :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Awww I love how easily she falls asleep in your hand. Thats a very happy hedgie, and that second video is hilarious, I love it! As for the sounds, yeah, thats an ordinary huff :lol: Pretty much means "Dont touch me! Okay, you can touch me a little. Not there! Oh that feels nice, nevermind keep going. Now stop!"


----------



## aimeeviens (Aug 19, 2011)

She hisses like that every time I pet her when she is not falling asleep like in the video I posted. Could she have arthritis? I had an x ray taken this summer and the vet saw nothing of concern.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Yup. Hedgehogs huff. Brillo has huffed at me at least a half dozen times since I logged on to the forum so far, haha. I wouldn't concern yourself. It's just your hedgie letting you know that you are being a bother- but really they are just fussy.  Violet is normal as can be.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

The huffing is very normal - I think you would be awfully hard-pressed to find a hedgie who didn't huff even a little! 
Your little ones are adorable


----------



## aimeeviens (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I just wasn't sure what was normal. My other hedgehog Petunia only huffs when you wake her up.


----------



## aimeeviens (Aug 19, 2011)

When I first had Violet and she was biting like it was her job. She seemed unhappy for the first few months after adoption. I introduced her to the tube. Much like your Brillo she lifted up her nose and seemed completed disinterested. One night I decided to put the tube on Violet's head to see how she would react. She immediately took the tube off her head and jammed it right back on. She has been a tubing addict ever since. I think she was just afraid to try something new. Now it is her favorite playtime activity.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Some hedgehogs are huffier than others. So, I'm sure little Violet just likes to be heard more than Petunia 

Haha, I can imagine the look of delight when she realized that she loved the tube!  Violet looks very happy sleeping in your hands, I'm sure you are a good hedgie mum!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG the video of both hedgies :lol: :lol: 

The people in the apartments above and next to me must think I'm absolutely insane with how hard I'm laughing right now...


----------

